# Am I ready for Crypts?



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Okay so we all know that crypts are notorious for crypt melt, and im starting to get bored with the lack of challenge that my swords and water sprite present but, am I ready for crypts? My current Planted Tank setup is a 30Gal with tahitan black moon sand as a substrate with Seachem flourish root tabs. I would have Eco-complete but, no LFS in pensacola had it. I use a turbo CO2 injection system with water pump. Two 15watt 24'' strips, and i use leafzone and flourish excel as liquid ferts. The tank is thick with swords and a few large pieces of water sprite. I used to have oh so much more but, Hurricane dennis took care of that, anyway I want this tank to not so plain anymore. Any suggestions for additional ferts or mechanical devices? also plants which crypts are good to start with? thank you all 
~Ben~


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you can grow swords for 3 months, then you are ready for crypts.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

My gosh, I've grown crypts successfully with a heck of alot less than that! I've never experienced crypt melt, even with moving them around (admittedly I don't move them often, but moving them once doesn't seem to harm them).


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Then it's settled im going to water world in search of crypts


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Plus the Crypt melt doesnt neccesarily kill them..My balanese melted but soon was back in action...

How bad was Wilma for you?


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Another question, has anyone had much success ordering plants online because without even needing to say so the online stores have a much greater selection for a reasonable price.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I've gotten my crypts from aquabid, and never suffered a melt. Besides as said previously if your crypt melts don't dig it up and toss it, it's just stressed and with a little tender loving care will come back.

P.S. Alot of crypts don't require high lighting, one off the top of my head is wendtii green.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I've purchased from at least 40 different people/sites and have had very few problems.


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Sounds good. Im eager to re-aquascape my tank but, lately I've been thinking about selling my three tanks 30G, 25G, 10G and purchasing one large tank. I saw a 125G for a reasonable price but, I don't think my elevated floors would support it so I might just stick with a 55G but whether I got planted or cichlid I don't know. I could always go both with some angelfish and other tropical fish.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I bought from AquaticPlantDepot.com and they sell on ebay for less but same guy
Also Aquariumplants.com


----------

